# ~Shya is 2~



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday to my Shya :cake: (today is also my daughter's 10th birthday!)

I posted some photos of Shya from 3 weeks until now in the photos section 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/134795-shya-3-weeks-until-2-years.html#post1813319


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Shya. What a beautiful pup you are!


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

Happy birthday to both Shya and your daughter! Doing anything fun to celebrate?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww she is beautiful! Happy birthday to both of your girls


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone  We had family over for dinner and desert


----------



## lovemybuddy (Oct 26, 2009)

Happy birthday to Shya and your daughter!!!! Your daughter is beautiful and Shya is precious. We didn't see Buddy until he was 12 weeks old, so I adore seeing all the teeny puppy pictures. Glad your girls had a great bday!!!!


----------

